# Its finished



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone that helped me out.Hopefully they will get easier as I go.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats battman, nice looking call.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Real good looking call. Great job!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking call, and I'll bet i sounds as good as it looks. I have to say I am a little disappointed that you didn't put the bat signal on it as your signature.LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking call, Its always a good feeling when people work together.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats sir, looks like the persistence paid off!


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone.Youngdon maybe the next one.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

HOlly Jumpin Critters Battman 1 Thats a Good job !!!! Now after you put the #@&*%!#$ on the first yote send us the pics. LOL


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats a nice lookin' call!
Mark


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks, started number 2 awhile ago.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another antler call? I bet it goes easier this time. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------

